# Boulder creek wood-elephant buttress



## CASE (Apr 17, 2007)

There is wood in the main line after the entrance drop of elephant buttress-you can get around it on the right but it would suck if you were off line. 

I think we can get it out if the creek is below 150 cfs. Ran it at 250 and it would be very sketchy to get too the wood at that level or above for removal. Might wash out at high water but seemed pretty lodged in there. Hit me up if you have a handsaw and want to give me a hand.


----------

